# Swarovski Crystals Wholesale



## real millions (Nov 20, 2006)

i know this thread is fairly old but can someone fill me in on the best place to buy flat back hot fix swarovski crystal at a wholesale prices? I've checked a whole bunch of sites like creative crystal Co., Overseasmerchants, Rhinestone guy is this it? what sites do you guys personally use those of you who that actually use swarovski crystals sidenote can anyone tell me what this means 4.85/Gross 10GR etc and have no clue what this means but I've seen it on a fair share of the crystal sites


----------



## mrebrandstudios (May 31, 2007)

Hello Real Millions,

You can buy Swarovski crystals from Burger Beads in Los Angeles.
Regarding 4.85/Gross 10GR 
$4.85 is the price per gross, a Gross = 144 units (crystals) 

I hope this helps.

Thank You,
Michael


----------



## real millions (Nov 20, 2006)

thanks do they have a website


----------



## mrebrandstudios (May 31, 2007)

I will check and find out for you.


----------



## real millions (Nov 20, 2006)

thanks does anyone else have any websites they use that they could recommend


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you search the forums for rhinestones, or Swarovski, I think you'll find some recommended vendors in past posts.


----------



## real millions (Nov 20, 2006)

i've tried to use the forum search numerous times since ive joined the website to know avail it must operate differently from the search engine im use to on other forums because it never returns any post so usually i create my own thread or look at the most viewed topics for info which has been working so far


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

By "Burger" do you maybe mean _Berger _Beads?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

real millions said:


> i've tried to use the forum search numerous times since ive joined the website to know avail it must operate differently from the search engine im use to on other forums because it never returns any post so usually i create my own thread or look at the most viewed topics for info which has been working so far


Can you tell me exactly how you are searching so I can figure out what the problem might be?

I've used it several times today and it always pulls up results.

Are you starting from the search page here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/search.php

On that page there are 2 types of search. One powered by google that works just like the regular google search and searches all of the forum threads.

Another one is the one powered by the forum software and will probably give similar results but works best with one or two word phrases.

There's also the popular search "tags" that allows you to find lots of topics based on a particular keyword: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/

If you give me an example search phrase that's not pulling up results, I can diagnose what's going wrong.


----------



## real millions (Nov 20, 2006)

is it possible to get 2mm stones at $0.10 a piece wholesale


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Can you tell me exactly how you are searching so I can figure out what the problem might be?


Sure, you need to implement the "Find what I meant, not what I said" feature. 

The only problem I've run across (and it happens on just about every forum out there) is that you have to type the exact term. Tpyos are ignored as is context. If you figure out how to code that one, call google. They'll probably be interested in talking to you!


----------



## real millions (Nov 20, 2006)

thanks for the tips involving using the search engine i still want to know whats the cheapest price some of you have seen hotfix swarovski crystals wholesale? and if its possible to get them at $0.10 piece


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

real millions said:


> i still want to know whats the cheapest price some of you have seen hotfix swarovski crystals wholesale? and if its possible to get them at $0.10 piece


It's possible to get them for about that directly from a web site -- you may not even have to purchase wholesale. 

From the second hit on google searching for '2mm swarovski hotfix':

Clear Crystal Clear Crystal 6SS (2mm)Clear 144 (1 Gross) Bag $15.50

Do the math (15.50/144) and you get approx $.11 per bead. One gross = 144 items (it's a dozen dozen).

You will undoubtedly be able to find them cheaper than this. Use google and try ebay.

This seller is offering for about half the above price.


----------



## crsmith (Jan 1, 2006)

Real Millions,

You can get 2mm for less than .10 each, but.....each gross (144 pieces) are priced differently according to what color they are. You will need to contact the various companies with you business lisence information before they will give you the wholesale pricing.

Cheryl


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

$0.10 per crystal is retail pricing. We work with a company that provides much better pricing with unbeatable customer service.


----------



## twinkle22 (Jun 28, 2010)

I just found this company Rhinestones, SWAROVSKI Rhinestones, Crystal Beads & Trims | Dreamtime Creations if anyone interested. I think they have the best Swarovski prices.


----------



## Angel48 (Jul 6, 2010)

Try Artbeads.com. They just had a 4th of July sale I think through today, I got some Swarovski crystals ss16 for 8 cents each. If you need a bigger size the price goes up. 
I've purchased from them in the past & they are very good about you returning any unused beads. I just returned some that I had pruchased over a year ago & they had no problem crediting me. Very good service.


----------



## apithk (Jul 8, 2010)

can anyone tell me what this means 4.85/Gross 10GR etc and have no clue what this means but I've seen it on a fair share of the crystal sites[/quote]
4.58/ gross it is the price for the rhinestone, in rhinestone industry, that is one of the price unit. 1 gross=144pieces.


----------



## texasagswife (Sep 28, 2010)

"Real Millions", I don't know if you still need this or not, but one of the best Swarovski Crystal wholesalers in the US is Harman Beads (HarMan Importing - Wholesale Rhinestones, Glass Beads, Swarovski Elements). They import so many Swarovski, Austrian, and other beads that they do have some of the best wholesale prices. 

They deal directly with Swarovski, so they are not a "middle-man" reseller. I have discussed this at length with them and done extensive research on other Swarovski "wholesalers".

The only disadvantage with them is that they do not sell in quantities smaller than 10 gross (1,440 stones). Some other "wholesalers" may sell smaller quantities (i.e. 1 gross), but they will charge you a premium to split the pack.

Check them out, I think you will be pleasantly surprised at their variety, quality and pricing.

Rick


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

texasagswife, Thanks so much for the link. I have looked and looked for someone that wasn't a middle man to get Swarskovski's.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago at the Houston Quilt Market I met a vendor that is a direct importer of Swarovski. I haven't set up an account yet so I don't know what pricing is like.
Merchants Overseas


----------



## 2girlymom (Nov 14, 2010)

I haven't found anyone who can beat myshirtconnection.com's prices on Swarovski. 
Plus they don't have any hidden exchange rate fees.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

2girlymom said:


> I haven't found anyone who can beat myshirtconnection.com's prices on Swarovski.
> Plus they don't have any hidden exchange rate fees.


You might want to check out pricing at The Rhinestone Guy.
My Shirt Connection - 10 gross - Item 2028 Hot Fix Swarovski Crystal - $41.13
The Rhinestone Guy - 10 gross - Item 2028 Hot Fix Swarovski Crytal - $40.55


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

With a wholesale account at Dreamtime Creations you can get 10 gross Swarovski 2028 Hotfix Crystal for $34.41.


----------



## 2girlymom (Nov 14, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> You might want to check out pricing at The Rhinestone Guy.
> My Shirt Connection - 10 gross - Item 2028 Hot Fix Swarovski Crystal - $41.13
> The Rhinestone Guy - 10 gross - Item 2028 Hot Fix Swarovski Crytal - $40.55


Thanks for the info Jane...
Do you know what rhinestone guy charges for shipping?
It seems like a pain to have to call to place an order, though. I'd rather just buy directly from a website.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

2girlymom said:


> Thanks for the info Jane...
> Do you know what rhinestone guy charges for shipping?
> It seems like a pain to have to call to place an order, though. I'd rather just buy directly from a website.


He ships Priority Mail and I don't think I have paid more than $7.95 ever for shipping.


----------



## 2girlymom (Nov 14, 2010)

So I contacted the guy at myshirtconnection.com and asked if he would give me a break on pricing because I've bought so much from them and he ended up lowering his prices on the website, too. 
You might want to check them out.


----------

